# [solved] libiconv problem bei s25rttr (siedler2)

## dtmaster

Sorry für die etwas magere überschrift.

Ich versuche gerade etwas zu installieren wofür es kein ebuild gibt. Dieses Programm (s25rttr) damit ich siedler 2 spielen kann will aber libiconv haben.

Installiert ist virtual/libiconv. Aber das Programm sagt mir das es libiconv nicht finden kann. Und dev-libs/libiconv kann nicht installiert werden da es von glibc geblockt wird.

Mein System ist nen Gentoo (amd64)Last edited by dtmaster on Wed May 11, 2011 8:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hey cool noch ein siedler ^^

Allerdings habe ich selbst auch keine lib dich sich libiconv nennt.

Ich würde dir jedenfalls raten die aktuelle nightly unter ~/s25rttr/nightly oder unter /opt/s25rttr/nightly zu schieben.

Und die S2-Originaldateien unter /opt/siedler2 und den Ordner ${s25ordner}/share/s25rttr/S2 zu einem Symlink zu machen der auf /opt/siedler2 zeigt.

Alles was s25rttr braucht müsste auf einem halbwegs aktuellen System bereits installiert sein. Außer die libminiupnpc, aber dafür gibt es ja glücklicherweiße net-libs/miniupnpc (einfach emergen ^^)

----------

## dtmaster

Das hatte ich schon probiert. doch der konnte ne libbz2 net finden. Gut ich habe es nicht unter /opt gemacht sondern auf ne andere hdd die in media gemountet ist.

Zu den Siedler Dateien. Die von einer windows Install oder direkt von der CD?

Weil wenn die von ne Win Install muss ich in ner VM erste einmal win installen..

----------

## Max Steel

von CD reicht vollkommen. du brauchst nur die Ordner GFX, DATA und WORLDS (falls vorhanden) wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Starten tustes dann am besten immer über die ./bin/rttr.sh, der updatet dann auch immer gleich auf die aktuellste nightly.

Wegen dem Fehler mit libbz2 führst du folgendes im RTTR-Ordner aus.

ln -snf /lib64/libbz2.so.1 lib/libbz2.so.1.0

Edith:

JETZT hab ich den richtigen Befehl für den libbz2 Fehler.

--- 21:28 Uhr ---

----------

## dtmaster

Also bei mir startet es nicht.

Ich bekomme diese meldung beim Start.

```
PC-Tino nightly # ./bin/rttr.sh 

checking for an update ...

/tmp/s25update.25852: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/opt/s25rttr/nightly/bin/../bin/s25client: error while loading shared libraries: libbz2.so.1.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

An error occured: press enter to continue

PC-Tino nightly #
```

bz2 ist natürlich installiert

----------

## Max Steel

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Wegen dem Fehler mit libbz2 führst du folgendes im RTTR-Ordner aus.
> 
> ln -snf /lib64/libbz2.so.1 lib/libbz2.so.1.0
> 
> Edith:
> ...

 

Hatte den Fehler selbst erstmal nicht weil ich noch nicht upgedatet hatte  :Embarassed: 

also meine Version war bereits wieder ein paar Monate alt.

----------

## dtmaster

Cool,

danke für den Tip. Geil game funzt.

Ich finde das sollte ins repo.. ^^

----------

## Max Steel

Wenns funktioniert setzt du dann bitte noch den Threadtitel auf [solved] (also davor setzen) damit zukünftig vorbeikommende das sehen.

Und dann noch etwas:

für die Internet-Lobby von RTTR benötigst du einen Foren-account auf https://www.siedler25.org/index.php?com=forum&mod=forum

----------

## dtmaster

Aber mit dem Sound stimmt was nicht. Ich habe nur rauschen. 

Und kann man da irgendwie näher heran zoomen?

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich mit Z... aber bei mir klappt das grad nich so wies soll.

Hmmm das mit dem Rauschen kann ich nich nachvollziehen.

----------

## dtmaster

So eine Sache habe ich noch bevor ich auf solved setze.

Mir zeigt er das in der Console gleich nach dem Start noch mit an:

```
/tmp/s25update.25883: /usr/lib64/libcurl.so.4: no version information available (required by /tmp/s25update.25883)
```

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist nur eine... Warnung das keine Version information gefunden wird, das hat aber keine Auswirkungen.

wie gesagt das mit dem Rauschen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, hier klappts jedenfalls.

----------

## firefly

rein zur info es gitb ein ebuild für die version 0.6 in einem overlay : http://gpo.zugaina.org/games-strategy/s25rttr

----------

## dtmaster

Richtig. Aber das ist leider nicht mehr aktuell. sind schon bei 0.7.2.

----------

## Max Steel

Man könnte jedoch von 0.6 auf 0.7.2 schließen... hmm ich setz mich da mal dran und versuch aus dieser Vorlage ein ebuild für den Source (.9999) ein Ebuild für die Nightlys und ein Ebuild für die neuste "stable" Version zu machen.

naja davor tu ich erstmal einbisserl arbeiten.

----------

